# Carl Casper Show - Louisville



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, ive not been around for the last couple of days because ive been showing at the Carl Casper show in Louisville at the exposition center.. Ive done "ok" so far, on friday I took loudest of louisville in Street 3 class and won Phat 15 award as well....today was another story and I had to compete against CRX's, and im currently tied at 2nd place with my teamate Jeff....lol at least im tied with a friend!

So here are some random pics of setups and what was going down. I'll add more when I get back and recover from 3 days of walking around and listening to very loud setups.



















Oh, and the sub that you see pictured above that has no label on the cone is a Mass Destruction Napalm 12....just for future reference


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Congrats, still do not understand the fasination with SPL contests. Everyone just sits around and looks cars that are playing burps. Just not my thing!!!


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

the first pic is funny, that dude is all up in that port


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

i was there sat and was talking to a buddy that was competing and the way they was doing it was very slow. it also sucked if you had a car in it not being able to leave till the show was over.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 26 2006, 10:26 AM~4930599
> *i was there sat and was talking to a buddy that was competing and the way they was doing it was very slow. it also sucked if you had a car in it not being able to leave till the show was over.
> *


I SAW THAT ARE ANOTHER SHOW, THE SAME THING, THE GUY PAID SOME DOLLARS, AND WAS LIKE FUCK THIS, TOO MANY PEOPLE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loud1500_@Feb 26 2006, 11:26 AM~4930599
> *i was there sat and was talking to a buddy that was competing and the way they was doing it was very slow. it also sucked if you had a car in it not being able to leave till the show was over.
> *




^ Click it ^


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah i seen that on another forum. i've never done meca and don't think i will. i don't want to chance blowin my amps to be in a lower class. i'll just stick with some local db drag contests, mainly for bass race though.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Nice signature

The very existence of flame-throwers proves that some time, somewhere, someone said to themselves, You know, I want to set those people over there on fire, but I'm just not close enough to get the job done.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ok guys, its 3 am and im still awake from 3 days of competing and im tired as hell....but before i crash i'll post up some pics of what went down on sunday


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

So how did that DMX 15 do....Huh Huh let me know....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 10:13 AM~4930574
> *Congrats, still do not understand the fasination with SPL contests.  Everyone just sits around and looks cars that are playing burps.  Just not my thing!!!
> *


no
fucking
comment


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 27 2006, 08:53 AM~4936225
> *no
> fucking
> comment
> *


It's true. Though in looking at the pictures at least some of the cars have very nice Installs. Not just some subs in a big ass box, sitting in the back of a car.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I took 1st place Street 3 Loudest of Louisville, and second place Street 3 for the MECA event at Carl Casper. Final score is shown below










not too shabby for having a stock alternator 2 optima's and not one single bit of dynamat or similar deadening material. In fact I shyed away from using deadening in fear of losses, so it seemed to be a reasonable decision. My main competition was a CRX with four 4 10" American Bass VFL's on a amp with an obscene amount of power.

What did make me feel great was that about 8 or 0 people came up to me to congradulate me and shake my hand on my score.....and no one congradulated the CRX guy. Its nice to be the underdog and win once in a while, ya know?


I will tell you how I got my higher score, with my SUPER DUPER secret weapon!










Rope Caulk from Walmart - Cost : $3.45


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Congrats Snoop


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i thought the secret was the new chrome wheels?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 27 2006, 02:22 PM~4937564
> *i thought the secret was the new chrome wheels?
> *


Because chrome is loud yo! :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 27 2006, 02:29 PM~4938112
> *Because chrome is loud yo!  :cheesy:
> *


he said he had some type R stickers to put on it too :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 27 2006, 04:16 PM~4939420
> *he said he had some type R stickers to put on it too  :0
> *




SHHHHH!!!! thats a trade secret I only share with LIL members in person!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

naw the funniest pic is of the one 148 to 96 score. I would have just turned my car off and left.lol


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

good job snoop- see u proved to others that u dont have to have 20g worth of shit to kick other asses out there-


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Feb 27 2006, 04:58 PM~4939740
> *naw the funniest pic is of the one 148 to 96 score. I would have just turned my car off and left.lol
> *



Actually that at all isnt unusual....sometimes people can have technical problems and not even post a number, so that "96" is probably the meter picking up the exhaust noise from the engine being started.

I myself had technical difficulties on my run on saturday, the damn remote for my head unit stopped working, and it was the only pause button on my deck.....so i had to borrow someone elses remote to do my run.... shit happens, ya know?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

CONGRATS SNOOPDAN...... NICE MEETING YOU BTW........ I WAS THE OTHER BALD FAT GUY WITH BIGLINC.............


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i was in the truucha both with my girlfriend and slammed wagon and his woman .....thanks guys now my GF's more into what i am doing now ... 
and wants to play with her car and wants me to tear out her box ... which i think works pretty well for sony stuff(yeah i said it sony !)... and i got plans on getting another vehicle and playing with that too ...

i still got too take apart the impala ..... grrr


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Feb 27 2006, 09:55 PM~4941743
> *CONGRATS SNOOPDAN...... NICE MEETING YOU BTW........ I WAS THE OTHER BALD FAT GUY WITH BIGLINC.............
> *



I was like "woah im gettn mobbed by lowriders!" lol I wish I would of been able to check out the lowrider events, hydraulic comps and stuff....but they wouldnt let us get a chance to explore the rest of the show very much, we always had to be near our vehicles if were were competing. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 27 2006, 11:07 PM~4941780
> *i was in the truucha both with my girlfriend and slammed wagon and his woman  .....thanks guys now my GF's more into what i am doing now ...
> and wants to play with her car and wants me to tear out her box ... which i think works pretty well for sony stuff(yeah i said it sony !)... and i got plans on getting another vehicle and playing with that too ...
> 
> ...


Tear out her box huh :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 27 2006, 11:22 PM~4941833
> *I was like "woah im gettn mobbed by lowriders!"  lol    I wish I would of been able to check out the lowrider events, hydraulic comps and stuff....but they wouldnt let us get a chance to explore the rest of the show very much, we always had to be near our vehicles if were were competing.  :angry:
> *



yeah u had that look on ur face lol


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 28 2006, 04:09 PM~4947367
> *yeah u had that look on ur face lol
> *



IM glad you all came out and said something, there were like hundreds of people who rolled thru the show area, (even though my damn jeep was in the back the 2nd day) Im always happy to meet folks off of the fourms.


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

yea it was good to meet ya, and congrats.


----------



## D-Trickz (Dec 6, 2002)

yea it was a really good show..i was up there on saturday...there was a shitload of people there though...it was a pain in the ass just tryin to walk around and look at the rides


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

congrats Snoop dan! :cheesy: I didn't see much of the cars in that section. I went in that way but went straight to the hop, watched it and took off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 27 2006, 08:05 AM~4936249
> *It's true.  Though in looking at the pictures at least some of the cars have very nice Installs.  Not just some subs in a big ass box, sitting in the back of a car.
> *


um, going to an spl comp isn't much differant that world of wheels.......


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 28 2006, 01:38 PM~4943994
> *Tear out her box huh  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


i dont wanna ... it hits them low lows on d4l's - i bet you cant do it like me ... i shoulda made some burps when we was setting up thursday ... 

yeah now she wants fiberglass box....nothing wrong with this one yet ...  


now i just need to get me a rf adapter so i can hook the tv's up even thou they portables ...


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 27 2006, 11:22 PM~4941833
> *I was like "woah im gettn mobbed by lowriders!"  lol    I wish I would of been able to check out the lowrider events, hydraulic comps and stuff....but they wouldnt let us get a chance to explore the rest of the show very much, we always had to be near our vehicles if were were competing.  :angry:
> *


Congrats, it was nice meeting you. We checked out the beginning of the sound comp but left after some early 90s cadillac was up and we couldn't hear anything lol I guess he ran it but we couldn't tell so we laughed and checked out the rest of the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Feb 28 2006, 09:38 AM~4943994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Don't worry dirty, I got what you meant :biggrin: 

I was :roflmao: too


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 3 2006, 07:19 AM~4966527
> *Congrats, it was nice meeting you. We checked out the beginning of the sound comp but left after some early 90s cadillac was up and we couldn't hear anything lol I guess he ran it but we couldn't tell so we laughed and checked out the rest of the show. :biggrin:
> *



heh, he probably had some technical difficulty....I know I did on one run, damn remote battery died, so I couldnt take my head unit off of pause :angry: Lucily my team mate had a extra remote that worked with my head unit, talk about saving someone's ass! :biggrin: 


THere was one jeep there that made mine look stupid... check this out :










lambo doors, 23's and bowling ball paint,....but wasnt very loud :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 3 2006, 04:39 PM~4970463
> *heh, he probably had some technical difficulty....I know I did on one run, damn remote battery died, so I couldnt take my head unit off of pause  :angry:  Lucily my team mate had a extra remote that worked with my head unit, talk about saving someone's ass!  :biggrin:
> THere was one jeep there that made mine look stupid... check this out :
> 
> ...


jeeps are ment for 4 wheeling, how the hell do you do up a jeep like that? even putting 18's on a jeep is a lil extreme, unless its 18's with 38" boggers or some ish.


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

shit that jeep is the shit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Mar 5 2006, 01:30 AM~4978424
> *shit that jeep is the shit
> *


He gives it two shits up! :cheesy:


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 4 2006, 03:28 AM~4973896
> *jeeps are ment for 4 wheeling, how the hell do you do up a jeep like that? even putting 18's on a jeep is a lil extreme, unless its 18's with 38" boggers or some ish.
> *


You know oh so much about that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 4 2006, 03:28 AM~4973896
> *jeeps are ment for 4 wheeling, how the hell do you do up a jeep like that? even putting 18's on a jeep is a lil extreme, unless its 18's with 38" boggers or some ish.
> *


It is called Customizing, and he probably does not need it to go Mudbogging. Get your ass out the Country, and come into Town :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 5 2006, 02:03 PM~4980803
> *It is called Customizing, and he probably does not need it to go Mudbogging.  Get your ass out the Country, and come into Town :biggrin:
> *



Good example : my jeep has never even seen dirt. You can run your hand under the fenders of it and wont find a bit of dirt. 

But then again, im not a *******, im a basshead. Very different mentalities.



And for the record, that jeep was "ok", I think the lambo doors were silly on it, since he had to modifiy the OUTSIDE of his door to get the mechanism to fit. And let us not forget he showed up there for a sound competition, and didnt make it to the second day.


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

Basshead>*******.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 5 2006, 04:02 PM~4981060
> *Good example : my jeep has never even seen dirt.  You can run your hand under the fenders of it and wont find a bit of dirt.
> 
> But then again, im not a *******, im a basshead.  Very different mentalities.
> ...


I was not talking about you SNOOP when I made the comment


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 4 2006, 03:28 AM~4973896
> *jeeps are ment for 4 wheeling, how the hell do you do up a jeep like that? even putting 18's on a jeep is a lil extreme, unless its 18's with 38" boggers or some ish.
> *


not all jeeps are 4wd you fat shit


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 4 2006, 03:28 AM~4973896
> *jeeps are ment for 4 wheeling, how the hell do you do up a jeep like that? even putting 18's on a jeep is a lil extreme, unless its 18's with 38" boggers or some ish.
> *





> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 5 2006, 03:03 PM~4980803
> *It is called Customizing, and he probably does not need it to go Mudbogging.  Get your ass out the Country, and come into Town :biggrin:
> *


He can't, he's too busy trying to drive his 2wd truck in the mud :rofl:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, before this whole thread goes to shit, check out my new video....it has some footage of me competing at Carl Casper in it, so at least its on topic.


http://video.snoopdan.com/dmxvid2small.wmv

If you dont have DSL or cable, forget it. Its a high quality video/audio file.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 5 2006, 02:03 PM~4980803
> *It is called Customizing, and he probably does not need it to go Mudbogging.  Get your ass out the Country, and come into Town :biggrin:
> *


what in your right mind???

ok when was the last time jeep promoted one of their vehicles with big rims and low pro tires?

doesn't even look right.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 5 2006, 09:33 PM~4983080
> *He can't, he's too busy trying to drive his 2wd truck in the mud :rofl:
> *


eh, no.....but i have seen some 2wd trucks go through more nasty ish than some 4wd trucks, so don't laugh too hard, but this truck isn't gonna see the mud, hence i didn't buy a 4x4.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 6 2006, 10:30 PM~4990719
> *what in your right mind???
> 
> ok when was the last time jeep promoted one of their vehicles with big rims and low pro tires?
> ...


:blank stare:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 6 2006, 10:33 PM~4990738
> *eh, no.....but i have seen some 2wd trucks go through more nasty ish than some 4wd trucks, so don't laugh too hard, but this truck isn't gonna see the mud, hence i didn't buy a 4x4.
> *


Actually, I recall you attempting to brag about your truck's ability to go through mud in a post. The post said "....goes through mud" etc...as one of your arguments as to why your v6 truck is so cool. Here let me find it and make you look stupid.



> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 13 2005, 11:03 PM~4199692
> *goes through the mud, and i can fit a louder sub system in it than that pos car as well
> 
> not to mention i get better gas mileage, and can haul more than the base model v6 chevy same as mine :roflmao:
> ...



"hence i didn't buy a 4x4." --No, you didn't buy a 4x4 because you paid $10k for a woman's v6 regular cab 2wd bucket otherwise known as the fleet truck because they are sold to all kinds of corporations at huge discounts. Lets be real, if you could afford it, you would have bought it in 4x4...especially living in NW Indiana...I grew up up there, can't BS me about the lake effect snow 

You should keep your stories straight.....pick a point and stick to it. Or better yet, stop the hating. I could pull up a shit ton of posts of you attempting to talk shit about other people's rides. Its pretty hard to pull that off when you drive your v6 2wd pickup like it's king shit. ITs like the kids in off topic talking shit about cars on this site and not even having a lowrider. (sound familiar?) 

Ya know, I wouldn't give you as much shit if you just kept your mouth shut about other men's vehicles...your style or not. But you can't, so I'll continue to rub your nose in it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 8 2006, 06:18 AM~5000133
> *Actually, I recall you attempting to brag about your truck's ability to go through mud in a post. The post said "....goes through mud" etc...as one of your arguments as to why your v6 truck is so cool. Here let me find it and make you look stupid.
> "hence i didn't buy a 4x4." --No, you didn't buy a 4x4 because you paid $10k for a woman's v6 regular cab 2wd bucket otherwise known as the fleet truck because they are sold to all kinds of corporations at huge discounts. Lets be real, if you could afford it, you would have bought it in 4x4...especially living in NW Indiana...I grew up up there, can't BS me about the lake effect snow
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: its people like you that make the internet soo much fun. hrm, your right, if i coulda afforded a 4x4, i woulda bought one, but i couldn't, hence i'm only 20, and i don't make 30 bux an hour. however, this 2wd truck has no problem going through any snow, but by the time i'm done with it, it won't even see rain.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 8 2006, 12:35 PM~5001603
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: its people like you that make the internet soo much fun.  hrm, your right, if i coulda afforded a 4x4, i woulda bought one, but i couldn't, hence i'm only 20, and i don't make 30 bux an hour.  however, this 2wd truck has no problem going through any snow, but by the time i'm done with it, it won't even see rain.
> *


And its people like you on the internet that piss me off enough to stand up and speak up when I see people like you talking shit but don't have shit. Speak on what you know not what you hear other people say.

At least you finally were honest and admitted it, quit tryin to be something that you aren't and be yourself.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Now that is OWNAGE, Damn JOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

did i mention I made a new video??? :roflmao:

how did my thread get so fuxored ?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 9 2006, 02:39 PM~5010241
> *did i mention I made a new video??? :roflmao:
> 
> how did my thread get so fuxored ?
> *


It happens


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 9 2006, 01:39 PM~5010241
> *did i mention I made a new video??? :roflmao:
> 
> how did my thread get so fuxored ?
> *


tis what happens when them gm boys come waltzin around :0


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Mar 8 2006, 05:14 PM~5003960
> *And its people like you on the internet that piss me off enough to stand up and speak up when I see people like you talking shit but don't have shit. Speak on what you know not what you hear other people say.
> 
> At least you finally were honest and admitted it, quit tryin to be something that you aren't and be yourself.
> *


joe nice job on telling him how it is. Kid is hard headed


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Mar 11 2006, 10:09 AM~5025181
> *joe nice job on telling him how it is.  Kid is hard headed
> *


you know what, you need to stfu, all these f'n cheerleaders around here, ish ain't even funny anymore.


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

Rope Caulk from Walmart - Cost : $3.45
[/quote]


LOOKED AROUND FOR IT BUT COULD"T FIND IT were in walmart is the Rope Caulk?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i use window weatherstripping to wrap around my subs to keep them airtight- the thickest and widest u can find- home depot- lowes etc........works realllll good


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> Rope Caulk from Walmart - Cost : $3.45


LOOKED AROUND FOR IT BUT COULD"T FIND IT were in walmart is the Rope Caulk? 
[/quote]


I promise you i bought it at wally world, in the home improvment / insulation area where they have that felt strip stuff.


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 11 2006, 08:36 PM~5028342
> *you know what, you need to stfu, all these f'n cheerleaders around here, ish ain't even funny anymore.
> *


Ok homie motherfuckers try to be civil but your little punk ass always has something to say. The only cheer leader i know of is your fucking mama bitch. All you gotta do is let me know when and where so i can smash your little bitch ass. Then shit will be settled.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Mar 12 2006, 07:42 PM~5034865
> *Ok homie motherfuckers try to be civil but your little punk ass always has something to say.  The only cheer leader i know of is your fucking mama bitch. All you gotta do is let me know when and where so i can smash your little bitch ass. Then shit will be settled.
> *


:roflmao: show me where you tried to be civil, then i'll stfu.

just like a middle school grade level of thinking to bring in one of those "yo mamma" shits.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 13 2006, 12:34 PM~5038751
> *:roflmao: show me where you tried to be civil, then i'll stfu.
> 
> just like a middle school grade level of thinking to bring in one of those "yo mamma" shits.
> *


Aaron, be careful not to get too big for your britches, maybe you have forgotten he lives in the SAME state that you do...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 13 2006, 12:12 PM~5038968
> *Aaron, be careful not to get too big for your britches, maybe you have forgotten he lives in the SAME state that you do...
> *


think hes like 30mins away :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5039857
> *think hes like 30mins away  :0
> *


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

yo jason if u dont smash him i will..... i have alot of anger built up and need to bitch slap somebody......... sorry for fuckin your topic up dan........... you can have ur topic back now...............


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I count 3 people here in the same state as Aaron, all want to pound him, I don't think Dan will mind sacrificing his topic...  

BTW Aaron, now would be a supurb time for YOU to STFU I do believe...

Just lookin out for your personal well being...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

my threads always have so much drama


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 13 2006, 09:05 PM~5041833
> *my threads always have so much drama
> *


Except this time the drama DOESN'T involve YOU! :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 13 2006, 07:06 PM~5041844
> *Except this time the drama DOESN'T involve YOU!  :cheesy:
> *



oh im sure someone will include me somehow, lol


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

naw dan ur not in this one.......... ummmmm he disrespected family..... and u seen how big jason apul and myself are......... he dont want none of this.........


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 13 2006, 08:08 PM~5041852
> *oh im sure someone will include me somehow, lol
> *


naw ur cool bro, ur on the good side :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 13 2006, 11:12 AM~5038968
> *Aaron, be careful not to get too big for your britches, maybe you have forgotten he lives in the SAME state that you do...
> *


why should that matter? hell, he could live in the same town for all that matters, but only a wuss will show up with 20 of his friends


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5045288
> *why should that matter?  hell, he could live in the same town for all that matters, but only a wuss will show up with 20 of his friends
> *


Im pretty sure any one of them would beat your ass one on one... stop bein a bitch and man up....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 14 2006, 01:06 PM~5045787
> *Im pretty sure any one of them would beat your ass one on one... *


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5045787
> *Im pretty sure any one of them would beat your ass one on one... stop bein a bitch and man up....
> *


man up to what? a bunch of hardass's on the internet?


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 11 2006, 07:36 PM~5028342
> *you know what, you need to stfu, all these f'n cheerleaders around here, ish ain't even funny anymore.
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: Loves to talk shit to everyone but cant deal with a taste of his own medicine without crying like a bitch. You even talk shit to everyone on snoops site. Piece of advice. Talk less shit and learn from some of the skilled audio people on here...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5045288
> *why should that matter?  hell, he could live in the same town for all that matters, but only a wuss will show up with 20 of his friends
> *


id be there just to watch, trust me we are all men, it would only take one of us to serve you your ass whooping proper, trust me


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5045288
> *why should that matter?  hell, he could live in the same town for all that matters, but only a wuss will show up with 20 of his friends
> *


bitch i don't need no fucking help form no motherfucker, i can very well handle my own if you think different test me.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

***** i will give You my addy if you think its a internet hardass thing........... i will open hand slap your pussy muthafuckin ass....... then when you look stupid at me ima knock you the fuck out..... i need no help and im sure my brothers dont either.......... if you want to test this let me know...... im in the mood to knock a mother fucker out bitch........ so again TEST ME 





> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 14 2006, 11:51 AM~5046457
> *man up to what? a bunch of hardass's on the internet?
> *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The CRX second from the right on top is my boy Steve-o's. His and a couple guys from "team excedrin" are serious in this. He had 2 12's and hit, 135.5 in I dunno what class. Last year I helped them with and escort wagon that had 6 12's and hit in the high 150's.. I could light a black nor inhale while sitting in that car. You got any pics of the marble blue jeep with 24's lambo doors and the 4 12's in it? If so that's another friend moose's truck. He used to set off car alarms in the fauclty parking lot leaving school.. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 14 2006, 06:06 PM~5048643
> ****** i will give You my addy if you think its a internet hardass thing........... i will open hand slap your pussy muthafuckin ass....... then when you look stupid at me ima knock you the fuck out..... i need no help and im sure my brothers dont either.......... if you want to test this let me know...... im in the mood to knock a mother fucker out bitch........ so again TEST ME
> *


and then the peanut gallery starts chiming in in an issue that they have nothing to do with, this is great, i live for this kind of ATTENTION.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

everyone note that all these people are from the "white trash" capitals of indiana :roflmao:

so again, why should i test someone like you people? its not worth my time, unlike ya'll, i actually work for a living, instead of living in a 80k dollar house


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 15 2006, 01:26 PM~5053065
> *everyone note that all these people are from the "white trash" capitals of indiana :roflmao:
> 
> so again, why should i test someone like you people? its not worth my time, unlike ya'll, i actually work for a living, instead of living in a 80k dollar house
> *


80k buys a pretty nice house here... :angry: 

Also note, you live in YOUR PARENTS HOUSE...


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 15 2006, 11:26 AM~5053065
> *everyone note that all these people are from the "white trash" capitals of indiana :roflmao:
> 
> so again, why should i test someone like you people? its not worth my time, unlike ya'll, i actually work for a living, instead of living in a 80k dollar house
> *


guess what homie it is no longer a situation of time and place. I know where saint john is and there can't be to many bitches driving some piece of shit fords like yours with bullshit stereo systems in them, your population is only 9,000. So i suggest you just shut the fuck up and know where you stand or motherfuckers will end up looking for ya.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

your done dickhead.... u will never know when but your done...... your parents are gonna wish u wasnt born after i get done beatin ur ass........... how that for a fuckin peanut gallery bitch........... and ***** u cant afford my house cockboy......... u fucked up youngin now its time to pay up........ 





> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Mar 15 2006, 10:23 AM~5053051
> *and then the peanut gallery starts chiming in in an issue that they have nothing to do with, this is great, i live for this kind of ATTENTION.
> *


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 14 2006, 11:41 PM~5050805
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I think he was in my class, but he didnt make it to the final round on sunday, most people didnt. Plus that guy wasnt real friendly, he sorta freaked when I took a pic of his ride, some people are weird like that, I just dont get it :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 13 2006, 07:03 PM~5041826
> *I count 3 people here in the same state as Aaron, all want to pound him, I don't think Dan will mind sacrificing his topic...
> 
> BTW Aaron, now would be a supurb time for YOU to STFU I do believe...
> ...


make that four :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2006, 06:27 PM~5054821
> *make that four  :biggrin:
> *


I gave him fair warning, but he kept on typing...


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

can't you guys just settle this with a breakdancing contest like they did in the movie breakin'?


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

Make that five.


----------

